# "emerge world" will vmware-workstation installieren [solved]

## korz

Hallo,

aus irgendwelchen Gründen soll auf meinem PC vmware-workstation installiert werden.

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild IN F  ] app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.5.3.185404

 

Warum??? Habe weder das distfile, noch eine Lizenz.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie man das unterbinden kann.

Danke!Last edited by korz on Sun Oct 04, 2009 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge --tree gibt dir eine Abhängigkeiten-Baum aus, da siehst Du, wer das haben will.

Tobi

----------

## korz

Keiner will es haben.

 *Quote:*   

> p4 korz # emerge --tree vmware-workstation -p
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Hab auch schon nach USE Flags gesucht, um diese auszuschalten, aber nichts gefunden.

----------

## Finswimmer

Du musst das schon bei deinem normalen world-Update als Parameter nehmen...

----------

## korz

Oh ja, hast natürlich recht!

Richtig schlau werde ich daraus aber nicht. 

Leider läßt sich der Inhalt der Konsole nicht 1:1 rüberkopieren, deswegen beschreibe ich mal kurz, wie das im Original aussieht:

vmware-workstation in der 12. Zeile ist nicht eingerückt.

Ca. in der Mitte steht nochmal vmware-workstation, mit dem Vermerk "nomerge", ebenfalls nicht eingerückt.

Darunter stehen die vmware-modules, einfach eingerückt.

Wiederum daunter die gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6, im Verhältnis zu vmware-workstation 2-fach eingerückt.

Für die Interpretationshilfe schonmal vielen Dank!

 *Quote:*   

> p4 vmware # emerge world --tree -p
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Probier mal, ob du es bei nopaste besser formatiert posten kannst.

Außerdem solltest du emerge -up --tree world ausführen, das reduziert die Pakete.

----------

## korz

Ja, geht besser!

 *Quote:*   

> URL: http://nopaste.com/p/agJo1rFTs

 

Gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du vmware aus irgendeinem Grund per Hand in die /var/lib/portage/world eingetragen?

----------

## korz

Nein, habe ich nicht. Habe es jetzt aber rausgeworfen und das Problem ist gelöst!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

----------

